# Redbone Bloodhounds age??-Pics added- How to tell??



## robinleeanne (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a Female that is supposed to be 4. But ive had several people argue with me about her age! They say she is realy old. But i have her AKC Papers that say she is only 4. And i dont believe the person that i got her from on her last Spring would have done that to me on purpose!
Her front teeth are all wore to the Gum, but she has no Grey on her face! What are some other things that can help me determine her age?


----------



## robinleeanne (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh well!


----------



## deedly (Nov 10, 2009)

I am afraid no one wants to tell you they think that if the teeth are worn to the gum, the dog is very old.


----------



## robinleeanne (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for your Honesty! It truely is hard to come by these days!


----------



## pkp844 (Nov 10, 2009)

That is true but not the only explanation. it could also depend on habits of the dog, i have a black and tan that loves to eat ice and sticks, and all sorts of things that he shouldnt. i have even caught him chewing on concrete. It could even be bad teeth genetics. so if you really want to know his/her age i would probably ask a vet.


----------



## robinleeanne (Nov 10, 2009)

She hasnt been a chewer since ive had her! But, im not sure of her past b4 i got her! This is all that im sure of! I cant keep weight on her! She has bald patches on her! She looks like she just had a Litter of Puppies that nursed way too long! (when in fact, she hasnt had any since i got her)! But ive never had a bloodhound that had pups, so i dont know if there boobs stay saggy for a long time! All i know is i love her now, she is my baby girl no matter what her age! I just wondered if she was only 4. My intentions were for her to have pups some day. But, im not sure that will ever happen now!


----------



## irocz2u (Nov 16, 2009)

*red bone  blood  hound*

this  is  my  red bone  blood hound mix  shes 11 years


----------



## robinleeanne (Nov 16, 2009)

Awww! Shes pretty! Im going to go outside and see if I can get one of Lucy and post it! If not, I will post one 2morrow!


----------



## robinleeanne (Nov 16, 2009)

*Added Pics taken 11-16-09*

It was already dark when i took these! So please excuse the quality of them!


----------



## robinleeanne (Nov 17, 2009)

The Vet came out yesterday evening and she looked at her and said she is definately 10+ years! I showed her my AKC Papers that say she is 4, and she said that they are Not her papers! Needless to say... i am very disappointed! =(


----------



## Rabbitman (Nov 18, 2009)

She is still very good looking bloodhound. I have a male that has just turned 3 and i love him to death.


----------



## irocz2u (Nov 21, 2009)

still  a  good looking  hound


----------



## robinleeanne (Nov 21, 2009)

The man that i got her from says that he got her when she was 4 months old! And that her true age is 4!! ????


----------



## red dragon (Dec 1, 2009)

some people when they have reg dog that dies they take the papers and put them on other dogs that arent reg to make them worth more. but you never know i have a pal that has a dog that is 2 and a half and only has 3 teeth because it has bad gentics


----------

